# Masstech supplement stack?



## jhinkle1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

So a little about myself, I am 25 I do lot of running over the last 8 years as I used to run in meets and marathons so I was never interested in gaining bulk mass however I do not run like I used to and would like to start building lean solid big muscles, I currently have been working out on the bowflex about 45 minutes in the evenings and doing focus t25 in the morning, when I finish t25 I am going to do the insanity series. And probably up the workout in the evening to 1 hour.  I also do roughly 80 push-ups and 120 setups per day. 

2 weeks ago I quit doing my long runs and started with the new work out I described above and have been pairing it with Muscle techs mass tech chocolate 1/2 serving after workout in the morning and 1/2 serving after workout in the evening for about 10 days and I have gained a little weight I am up to 152lbs vs 144lbs 2 weeks ago and can tell my muscle tone is becoming more defined however I am almost out so I started looking online for a place to buy it cheaper than the retail store by my house and I ran across this which is about twice as much as 1 bottle of mass tech at the retail store and you get a lot more product. 

I am wondering if this is a good stack I would like to get up into the 180-190lb range and then maintain (or who know maybe even go bigger I am 6ft tall so might try for 210ish will depend on how I look when I hit 180-190 before I know if I want to gain more mass or not) 

Sorry for the long post please give any advice or recommendations, I know I can make my own shakes and things a lot cheaper but I really don't have the time for all of that and the cost of the product does not bother me. 

Thanks


----------



## jhinkle1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for any typos this was posted from my mobile. 

Thanks
J


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2014)

that will get u huge


----------



## jhinkle1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sweet that is what I am looking for, do you think my work outs will be sufficient to start I know that I will have to progress them to harder and harder workouts, but the amount of time I have invested daily is my main concern. 

I also am very active at work during the day I lift and climb ladders and Cary concrete bags dig holes and wear a tool belt that is about 50lbs roughly 5 hours per day, the rest of the time at work I am just driving or sitting. 

My main thing is for my workouts and activity level I don't want to overdue the supplements if that makes sense.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2014)

Bundy was being a bit facetious... You really can't be relying on a supplement to get you huge. Starting out, you would do better to literally start force feeding yourself. Food will get you results not so much supplements.

A decent quality shake isn't going to hurt or anything, and if for some reason you want to rely on liquid nutrition that's ok I guess. Not optimal but ok. Your best bet though is rather than trying to find something off the shelf for a good price that has everything you want in it, make your own. 

Find a good quality whey isolate powder that tastes good. I prefer USP Labs Oxyelite Protein which is actually a whey/casein blend.  In a blender, toss in oats and grind the shit out of them. Then toss in the whey and WHOLE milk. Voila. Instant gainer. 

Two quick pro-tips though... First, anything made by muscletech is overpriced garbage. Masstech is barely digestible.  Stay away from that brand. They spend more on advertising than anyone and for good reason. Their products don't speak for themselves.  Second, the only supplement that actually works is cheap and easy creatine monohydrate. 

What does a typical day of eating look like for you?


----------



## jhinkle1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

wake up and have 4-5 egg whites, and a bowl of oats made with whole milk.  Then between lunch and breakfast I generally eat about half a log of crackers with peanut butter, lunch I eat 2 peanut butter and banana sandwiches with whole grain white bread, between lunch and dinner I eat 4-5 celery sticks with Ranch and a couple peices of chicken, and then dinner I generally eat .5lb hamburger medium well, or 16 Oz steak medium rare both with a potato and salad. Sometimes I change it up a little but if I do its always something that has similar nutritional values. 

This was my diet when I used to run 7-10 miles a day and I haven't changed it up yet really, Sometimes I will change it up but if I do its always the same or very similar nutritional value.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 30, 2014)

If what you're eating is putting weight on your body with adequate protein, you're set.
Additional calories from this stack will just serve to add weight more quickly.
The quicker you add mass, the chances of it being fat will increase.

Unless you're chemically enhanced, adding 1-2lbs of lean mass per month is about where you want to be for a lean bulk.


----------



## jhinkle1989 (Apr 30, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> If what you're eating is putting weight on your body with adequate protein, you're set.
> Additional calories from this stack will just serve to add weight more quickly.
> The quicker you add mass, the chances of it being fat will increase.
> 
> Unless you're chemically enhanced, adding 1-2lbs of lean mass per month is about where you want to be for a lean bulk.



I wouldn't mind being chemically enhanced to put muscle on faster is there any safe things out there I can take with low side affects?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 30, 2014)

jhinkle1989 said:


> I wouldn't mind being chemically enhanced to put muscle on faster is there any safe things out there I can take with low side affects?



Red Meat, Whole Chickens, Potatoes, Rice, Cheeseburgers.....FOOD


----------

